# Trying to motivate myself to exercise



## Mr. Ed (Sep 21, 2020)

I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use. 

A possible reason for this conundrum is seasonal depression that comes like clockwork entering into fall with cooler temperatures and limited daylight sunshine. This will pass as it always does, however, until that time comes I must busy myself in physical activity and positive thinking.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 21, 2020)

I understand your position. Seasonal affective disorder affects me every year.. Scheduling your daily program is key but  doing something you actually like helps. Going for a walk is an easy exercise thats enjoyable. Taking pictures along the way can give you another reason to walk if you need one. You can gradually increase your walk.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 21, 2020)

I love to walk, however, a childhood foot injury prevents me from walking any distance. That’s why I swim laps at the YMCA, I understand the exercise machines are now available to members. As far as foot injury when I was getting acupuncture regularly I had less foot pain. Eventually I’ll return to acupuncture, however it is not convenient at this time.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Goodluck  Mr. Ed ...   Swimming laps  is wonderful exercise.   I used to do that daily   until I dislodged my left shoulder,   and I   never fully  recovered full motion in that arm.  So walking became my go-to exercise.
We all  have to do  what we can I guess.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2020)

Weight loss is 90% what you _don't_ eat, exercise is beneficial but not the main component of weight control. Portion control, that's what a nurse at work used to tell me, I finally listened.   A foot injury would certainly be a deal-breaker for walking, I use an elliptical both at home and at the fitness center, very low impact on joints, still gives good movement benefits.  Exercise is an effective mood elevator in general, that and sunlight.
Good luck, you will feel better after shedding the extra pounds.   I took off 120 lb.s, am 68 but feel so much healthier than when I was 48.


----------



## Bob1950 (Sep 21, 2020)

For me, progress in something is the best motivation factor, including exercises.  Just do what you can do, and you will see positive results.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

I like to do yoga exercises to DVDs by Rodney Yee.  Yoga balances the body systems and helps eliminate depression.  You could begin with AM Yoga by Rodney.  I do it in the middle of the day.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> For me, progress in something is the best motivation factor, including exercises.  Just do what you can do, and you will see positive results.


Exactly. You don't have to follow any schedule.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 22, 2020)

When I began losing weight due to Type II, I was specifically told by my dietician:

"Give me 150 minutes of exercise per week, and eat no more than 200 carbs per day, and you will lose 1 to 1-1/2 pounds per week."

She was dead on. I do 210 minutes per week and have averaged a little over 1.6 lbs. over the last 8 months.

150 minutes is only 20 minutes per day. Or, do 30 minutes for 5 days and take a couple off.

I started with an exercise bike with upper body cranks and plopped myself in front of the TV for 1/2 hour every night. I found that if I find a good series on Netflix I can't _wait_ to get back on the bike to watch the next episode. Once the weather changed, I moved to a real bike outdoors, and added a rower about 3 or 4 weeks ago.

Don't kid yourself about exercise not being important. Read this article for motivation and some facts. You'll probably need to scroll down.

https://www.seniorfitness.com/exercise/

Edited to add: It can be a struggle to follow through. I still have to convince myself on many nights that I need to, I'm not too tired, etc. It only takes a couple of minutes after you start and the feeling goes away.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 22, 2020)

I've gotten a big gut in the past few months -- mainly due to overeating. Sometimes, my wife's cooking tastes so good, I just can't stop myself!  

Overeating is also kind of a painkiller during these dark times, and I'm not just talking about the pandemic.

So I've been thinking about exercising... maybe just jogging in place for 20 minutes or so to burn off some calories.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 22, 2020)

I walk.  I try to walk 10,000 to 15,000 steps a day when I am able and there are fewer days that I am not able.  I have a very sore foot, due to arthritis, so I am walking throughout the day not all at once.  This is the only exercise I can do because of various health issues.

But I don’t lose weight due to walking.  It is very hard for someone on prednisone to lose weight.  Smaller portions are the only way, , very small portions.  I eat between 1800 to 2000 calories a day.  I do the walking almost everyday.  I wear a fitbit so I know I walk 4-6 miles a day.

I am hungry all the time.  I don’t lose weight.  So frustrating.  I am on low carbs right now trying to control my blood sugar and bring down a high A1C.  It is so discouraging.  I wish I could help you @Mr. Ed.  My only suggestion is just keep trying.  I just keep trying.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I walk.  I try to walk 10,000 to 15,000 steps a day when I am able and there are fewer days that I am not able.  I have a very sore foot, due to arthritis, so I am walking throughout the day not all at once.  This is the only exercise I can do because of various health issues.
> 
> But I don’t lose weight due to walking.  It is very hard for someone on prednisone to lose weight.  Smaller portions are the only way, , very small portions.  I eat between 1800 to 2000 calories a day.  I do the walking almost everyday.  I wear a fitbit so I know I walk 4-6 miles a day.
> 
> I am hungry all the time.  I don’t lose weight.  So frustrating.  I am on low carbs right now trying to control my blood sugar and bring down a high A1C.  It is so discouraging.  I wish I could help you @Mr. Ed.  My only suggestion is just keep trying.  I just keep trying.


If you have the wherewithal, buy a rowing machine. You will lose weight, it's cardio, uses 83% of your muscles, and is low impact. You don't have to spend $1000 to get one that will work. I found a used one on CL for $80, works just fine. I would stay away from hydraulic models and look for magnetic resistance or air.  I find it to be a lot of fun, it's become my go-to, even outpacing my real ride-around-outside bike, at least for the moment.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 22, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> If you have the wherewithal, buy a rowing machine. You will lose weight, it's cardio, uses 83% of your muscles, and is low impact. You don't have to spend $1000 to get one that will work. I found a used one on CL for $80, works just fine. I would stay away from hydraulic models and look for magnetic resistance or air.  I find it to be a lot of fun, it's become my go-to, even outpacing my real ride-around-outside bike, at least for the moment.


Nope, torn rotator cuff, torn,hmm, forgot the word, thing in my hip, need a hip replacement.  Walk, I can walk.


----------



## Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use.



You can have a funeral where those that show up will say. He looks great I don't understand why he died.

Or a funeral where those that show up will say. I'm amazed he fits in that casket.

It's all about ego, since you won't be alive to hear comments what do you prefer?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

My husband reserves approx. 25 minutes each morning to do 300 pushups, and an additional 25 more minutes to do stomach exercises.

He says not only does it keep him strong and fit, he says it releases endorphins into his system giving him more energy and a feeling of well-being.

Dear husband and I have also started walking again in the evenings. We go for a 30 minute power-walk.

Sedentary lifestyles kill, stay active.


----------



## Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband reserves approx. 25 minutes each morning to do 300 pushups, and an additional 25 more minutes to do stomach exercises.
> 
> He says not only does it keep him strong and fit, he says it releases endorphins into his system giving him more energy and a feeling of well-being.
> 
> ...


So many doctors question balance & falling as part of annual visit as you age.  The 300 pushups & 25 min of stomach exercises are terrific for core strength which helps for great balance. That kind of core strength helped me recover from complete cervical spine rebuild.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

Knight said:


> So many doctors question balance & falling as part of annual visit as you age.  The 300 pushups & 25 min of stomach exercises are terrific for core strength which helps for great balance. That kind of core strength helped me recover from complete cervical spine rebuild.


My husband started many years ago as a result of lower back pain, and to this day he hasn't suffered another bout.

Glad to know your workout program helped in your good health and recovery.

I tell people, even if you reserve 10 minutes each morning to do a few crunches and a couple dozen pushups. It all goes to the good.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 22, 2020)

Billy Blank's Tae Bo is a nice full body workout routine. I don't follow it exactly. If I did, I'd never get anywhere. I just do what I can. Punches and kicks are good for strength, balance and to relieve aggression which I have a lot of lately. Grrr.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

@Mr. Ed  Have you got room for an exercise bike that you can set up and perhaps watch a programme on T.V that will distract you, or perhaps go walking where there are 'things' to look at as you are walking i.e not just concrete buildings? The reason I write this is because exercise can be 'boring' and often it can be done more easily if we are not focusing on the exercise per se but other 'things' and I also find the time goes much more quickly than we think. Not sure if that makes sense. I believe @I'mnotdeadyet  has expressed, in part, a similar view. Don't give up.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 22, 2020)

Knight said:


> So many doctors question balance & falling as part of annual visit as you age.  The 300 pushups & 25 min of stomach exercises are terrific for core strength which helps for great balance. That kind of core strength helped me recover from complete cervical spine rebuild.


It would be great if you shared your experience with other seniors on my website.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 22, 2020)

@Mr. Ed

start with basics, *walking*. that is how I am finally making it happen. keep it simple, don't make it complicated (talking to myself here too). try to make it fun, something you enjoy doing and you will likely stick with it. start small and build up from there over time. I battle the seasonal depression also which makes things difficult... if I can make it happen anyone can. 

start with 10 minutes a day if that is all you can do and go from there.

this video helped me, I do what I can and skip the exercises that are too hard or I don't like.... and I choose how long to do each one. But if the video is too much, just do the walking for now.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use.
> 
> A possible reason for this conundrum is seasonal depression that comes like clockwork entering into fall with cooler temperatures and limited daylight sunshine. This will pass as it always does, however, until that time comes I must busy myself in physical activity and positive thinking.


The motivation I find, is the jeans get tight again, plus the scale is creeping up on gained pounds (10).  Time to get back to exercising and eating better.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband reserves approx. 25 minutes each morning to do 300 pushups, and an additional 25 more minutes to do stomach exercises.
> 
> He says not only does it keep him strong and fit, he says it releases endorphins into his system giving him more energy and a feeling of well-being.
> 
> ...



Wow, your husband is "nailin' it" big-time.  I would love to do that very same regimen, but my osteoarthritis in shoulders just won't allow it.  Endorphin release from exercise is for* real*. "Sedentary lifestyles kill" is sooo very true.

I do get 150 minutes-a-day x 4 days a week doing cardio and aerobics, plus Yoga and Taichi.   I get 45 minutes 7 days a week on my elliptical or  treadmill.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Wow, your husband is "nailin' it" big-time.  I would love to do that very same regimen, but my osteoarthritis in shoulders just won't allow it.  Endorphin release from exercise is for* real*. "Sedentary lifestyles kill" is sooo very true.
> 
> I do get 150 minutes-a-day x 4 days a week doing cardio and aerobics, plus Yoga and Taichi.   I get 45 minutes 7 days a week on my elliptical or  treadmill.


Good on you, Nathan!

As far as I'm concerned every little bit goes to the good of ones mental and physical well-being.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As far as I'm concerned every little bit goes to the good of ones mental and physical well-being.



Yea, I am 68 and see my peers mostly being sedentary and waiting to die, that's not my idea of retirement.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I am 68 and see my peers mostly being sedentary and waiting to die, that's not my idea of retirement.


Good on ya!

We have a neighbour who's 90, moves slow, lacks mobility, yet he's on the go and busy 8 days a week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2020)

I've got to start exercising but I can't seem to find the motivation yet I think I may start pretty soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2020)

I hate exercise for the sake of exercise and IMO it's just another modern notion designed to separate us from our money.

I would much rather incorporate physical activity into my daily routine by doing something useful and or interesting.

My Stairmaster is a third-floor walkup and my free weights are laundry baskets and grocery sacks.







_"Do what you can, with what you have, where you are." _- Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Bakara (Nov 3, 2020)

What I had learned and experienced (with my health)during that time — goes beyond words. I felt phenomenal!
So I do know that type of training is the best. Working out reversed some health issues, and got me feeling better than I did 30 years ago. Our gym here will reopen in Jan.

In the meantime I have a treadmill, air bike, rebounder, weights, and resistance bands. I love to listen to good music or motivational tapes while running on the treadmill.

I’m just nowhere near what I used to do. I will build up to it, like I did when I 1st started.

Mel, I walk a bit around here. While the area is pretty here, it’s not what it used to be to be (safety-wise) walking alone, and there aren’t any good bike paths close by (that I know of). Though your thoughts are great. I will consider getting a bike and go to the park. I’ll start walking around here with a friend.

As far as affirmations—I get your point, Mel. I could say: working out 4x a week, with what I have available is the only way I’ll feel great!


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2020)

I started walking vigorously for 30-45 minutes twice a day a couple of weeks ago and I'm feeling much better.  

Yesterday, I had minor toe surgery and I'm not supposed to do any heavy walking for a week to ten days.  Bummer.  I was really in the groove there.

I'm leaving tomorrow for my mom's house again for a month or so and plan to get back into my exercise program there.  It's so nice walking along the beach or back into the woods up there that I don't hate it as much as walking around and around and around my neighborhood.  I'm not ready to go back to the gym yet.


----------



## Chet (Nov 3, 2020)

I was using yard work all summer for exercise. I takes almost two hours to do the yard with a walk behind mower and bending and lifting besides. When grass cutting season is done it is weights and calisthenics in the basement with hilly walks a few times a week at the state park. A good intense workout improves mood and breathing noticeably. This year I intend to get some mud boots to hike some trails since they are mostly wet and muddy this time of year.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2020)

If anyone needs "Motivation" to lose weight, I suggest a couple of tactics.  First, stand naked in front of a large mirror.  2nd, spend a bit of time browsing a website called "People of Walmart".   I am constantly amazed at the number of people...both old and young...who could easily become "stars" on this website.  

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2020)

Don M. said:


> If anyone needs "Motivation" to lose weight, I suggest a couple of tactics.  First, stand naked in front of a large mirror.  2nd, spend a bit of time browsing a website called "People of Walmart".   I am constantly amazed at the number of people...both old and young...who could easily become "stars" on this website.
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/



Lol, either one should trigger some motivation!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)

_To the Bat Gym!



_


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use.
> 
> A possible reason for this conundrum is seasonal depression that comes like clockwork entering into fall with cooler temperatures and limited daylight sunshine. This will pass as it always does, however, until that time comes I must busy myself in physical activity and positive thinking.


Best thing I’ve found. Get a free pedometer app and try to walk 8000 or whatever steps per day and build out from there.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 8, 2020)

Day date with my wife. Ordered lunch takeout I had a barbecue bagel, wife had avocado spread bagel at courtyard table. Then hiked at Cayuga Nature Center. Need to walk more to build leg strength. 
I stopped longterm walking over a year ago after an old foot injury resurfaced. If I take a prescribed pain medicine I can hike longer. Good to know this


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I've gotten a big gut in the past few months -- mainly due to overeating. Sometimes, my wife's cooking tastes so good, I just can't stop myself!
> 
> Overeating is also kind of a painkiller during these dark times, and I'm not just talking about the pandemic.
> 
> So I've been thinking about exercising... maybe just jogging in place for 20 minutes or so to burn off some calories.


It's very common to experience weight gain due to life stressors, changes and this pandemic. The Covid 10-20, depending on who's reporting it is no joke.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> If you have the wherewithal, buy a rowing machine. You will lose weight, it's cardio, uses 83% of your muscles, and is low impact. You don't have to spend $1000 to get one that will work. I found a used one on CL for $80, works just fine. I would stay away from hydraulic models and look for magnetic resistance or air.  I find it to be a lot of fun, it's become my go-to, even outpacing my real ride-around-outside bike, at least for the moment.


deleted


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 6, 2021)

I tried to weigh myself about a month ago, and, thank goodness, the digital scales would not work.  A few weeks later, I worked up the courage to replace the battery and, praise the Lord, the scale still would not work.  I tested the new battery to make sure it was okay, and it was, so I threw the scale away.  

I'm taking all this as a sign from God to not worry about my weight.  So I don't.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I tried to weigh myself about a month ago, and, thank goodness, the digital scales would not work.  A few weeks later, I worked up the courage to replace the battery and, praise the Lord, the scale still would not work.  I tested the new battery to make sure it was okay, and it was, so I threw the scale away.
> 
> I'm taking all this as a sign from God to not worry about my weight.  So I don't.


That made me laugh .  I don’t use a scale, I use my clothes which don’t come with batteries so I cant throw them away . Seeing as I am a weather whimp, I am currently walking in our apartment underground parking garage. Getting in 10,000 steps requires 40 trips around the garage...40!!!  So I’ve broken it down to 20 laps in the morning and 20 in the evening. I know every car in that garage. I know who parks correctly and who parks sloppy. I know who needs new tires, who works and approx what time they get home. I’ve met some people I didn’t know before...guess I should put that in the plus column. It is boring as can possibly be, but I swear I just CANNOT continue to sit in that apartment all winter!!!  I ate myself through the first year of covid and now I’m even bored with eating...good thing say the blue jeans. So we’ll see if this works. I’m motivated and stubborn enough to keep at it just to find out


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That made me laugh . I don’t use a scale, I use my clothes which don’t come with batteries so I cant throw them away . Seeing as I am a weather whimp, I am currently walking in our apartment underground parking garage. Getting in 10,000 steps requires 40 trips around the garage...40!!! So I’ve broken it down to 20 laps in the morning and 20 in the evening. I know every car in that garage. I know who parks correctly and who parks sloppy. I know who needs new tires, who works and approx what time they get home. I’ve met some people I didn’t know before...guess I should put that in the plus column. It is boring as can possibly be, but I swear I just CANNOT continue to sit in that apartment all winter!!! I ate myself through the first year of covid and now I’m even bored with eating...good thing say the blue jeans. So we’ll see if this works. I’m motivated and stubborn enough to keep at it just to find out


I am doing my 12 to  15 thousand steps mostly around and round in my house. I walk every 15 minutes.  If the weather is nearly tolerable I’ll take about a 4000 step walk outside.  Its just exhausting, and gives a whole new definition to stepping out, .


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am doing my 12 to  15 thousand steps mostly around and round in my house. I walk every 15 minutes.  If the weather is nearly tolerable I’ll take about a 4000 step walk outside.  Its just exhausting, a d gives a whole new definition to stepping out, .


When you finally get that puppy, you’ll get LOTS of steps!!!! . Too bad we don’t live near one another. I would happily offer to take her/him on walks.  More fun with a dog


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 6, 2021)

Here is the Canadian Air Force 5BX Plan that has been around a long time.  It was designed to take 11 minutes a day (not counting the walking) and, with the exception of the walking, could be done between bunks in a barracks:

https://campbellmgold.co.uk/archive_health/5bx_cmg.pdf

It provides charts for each exercise for various age groups well up into most of us here.  The PDF is free.  I found the original booklet at a garage sale or used book store for 50 cents years ago.  It is a good plan and it gets you very gradually to your target levels, rather than being the stereotypical military fitness PT program.  It is certainly much less expensive than joining a health club, considering the PDF is free and the exercises require no equipment except your own body. 

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> When you finally get that puppy, you’ll get LOTS of steps!!!! . Too bad we don’t live near one another. I would happily offer to take her/him on walks. More fun with a dog


We could walk the puppy together, masked up, social distancing, and getting our steps.  Around and round the block .  

Exactly, it will be not more fun, but fun cause it’s not fun now.  This is what my husband does not understand-walking alone is a bummer and I feel that I look like a pathetic old bat of a woman.  Even when Bella is full grown I will be able to control her where the bigger dogs became too much for me.

Also, it’s like Christmas in January as we don’t buy each other any presents-long story.  I am ordering all this stuff for puppy and packages come almost every day, so much fun and exciting even though I know what’s in the packages.  

Plus it is a hopeful decision, I think.  As in I will/we will not die of the virus cause we have a puppy to raise.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 6, 2021)

Not a fan of exercise myself; they say it can lengthen your life span.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 6, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Not a fan of exercise myself; they say it can lengthen your life span.


That certainly raises an interesting philosophical question - considering the things currently going on in the world, would you really want to liver longer?   

Tony


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 6, 2021)

The big question, if people are responsible for their actions should we not also have the right and privilege to do with as we will with life and body?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> The big question, if people are responsible for their actions should we not also have the right and privilege to do with as we will with life and body?


No


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 6, 2021)

I look at the blubber bulges.  There's a level I can't tolerate. Plus, I don't want to take more medication for high blood pressure.


----------



## Knight (Jan 6, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Not a fan of exercise myself; they say it can lengthen your life span.


Well for sure a motivator should be when lying in a casket people will say he or she looks good, AND it will be the truth.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 6, 2021)

Knight said:


> Well for sure a motivator should be when lying in a casket people will say he or she looks good, AND it will be the truth.


Naw, too late for that for me already. Plus if I'm not around to hear something, won't do me any good.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Naw, too late for that for me already. Plus if I'm not around to hear something, won't do me any good.


I thought about losing weight my whole life and how hard it is for me to do so unless I am very ill.  I did manage, a few decades ago, to stop the weight gain which is the first step.  It’s been easier the past few years with the inventions of tracking devices.

First, figure out how many calories you eat on a normal day.  Then figure out how many steps it takes to “burn off“ every single one of those calories.  Then make sure you walk enough steps, every day, to keep those calories burned off.

To lose weight you have to “burn off” an additional amount of calories so you have to walk additional steps.  Or you can fast one day a week and substract that day calories.  When you have a special treat, like a piece of cake, ice cream etc.  You have to figure out those calories and walk more.

Of course, if you can do other forms of exercise in addition to walking that’s great.  I can only walk.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use. A possible reason for this conundrum is seasonal depression that comes like clockwork entering into fall with cooler temperatures and limited daylight sunshine. This will pass as it always does, however, until that time comes I must busy myself in physical activity and positive thinking.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I gained my 25 pounds back during the holidays.  So easily gained eating the carbs and sugars!  So, I get back to eating what I ate on Weight Watchers, and walking enough to get 10,000 steps a day.  I have to walk in the apartment, starting early in the morning.  I may get 2000 before 9 and the rest during the day.  I step on the scale every morning and if I see a pound gone or even part of a pound gone, that motivates me!  If I just eat right and not exercise, the weight doesn't go.  So, I walk, and believe me, getting 10,000 steps in is time consuming and I just get up and do it.  On Tuesdays and Fridays I go to the senior center and line dance for 2 hours and that helps get in more steps while I am having fun.  


Mr. Ed said:


> I suppose the best course of action is to create an exercise schedule. The truth of the matter is I am tired or so I think I am or some days I am too busy to exercise, or so I think I am. I’m interested in losing weight for obvious health reasons but for now I am thinking what’s the use.
> 
> A possible reason for this conundrum is seasonal depression that comes like clockwork entering into fall with cooler temperatures and limited daylight sunshine. This will pass as it always does, however, until that time comes I must busy myself in physical activity and positive thinking.


ed


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

I am losing weight since February and I am beginning to get a bit concerned about the weight lost.  Even though I am heavy, I only lose weight when I am sick.  20 pounds lost in 10 months is not too worrisome as we quit eating out and do not get a lot of takeout, but I just lost four pounds in a week, that shouldn’t happen.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I used to cheat a little while trying to lose weight and that would slow my weight loss down.  So, I just buy salads, sugar free stuff, and I love eating vegies with a meat.  That is 0 points and that motivates me.  I make a mug cake as a reward for eating light.  A mug cake takes just a couple of minutes to make and it is so good.  I like rewards and I only get one if I eat right.  I don't like exercise, but if I don't do it, I will not lose.


Aneeda72 said:


> I am losing weight since February and I am beginning to get a bit concerned about the weight lost.  Even though I am heavy, I only lose weight when I am sick.  20 pounds lost in 10 months is not too worrisome as we quit eating out and do not get a lot of takeout, but I just lost four pounds in a week, that shouldn’t happen.


d to


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 15, 2021)

We are motivated by what is most in our life.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> We are motivated by what is most in our life.


I am the only one who will take care of this body, so I make the most of it.  Yes, there are doctors and nurses but it is up to me to ask them for help and follow their directions or not.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

The best exercise for me when the weather permits is riding a bicycle.
It is also great for maintaining balance.
Our city now has plenty of walking and bike only paved paths.
It's fantastic getting around now as I don't have to use busy city streets and the views are terrific.  One path leads right beside a river.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I've got to start exercising but I can't seem to find the motivation yet I think I may start pretty soon.


If you can get a friend to go along with you.  It's hard to motivate yourself. Once you start you will miss it if you cant go out.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> The best exercise for me when the weather permits is riding a bicycle.
> It is also great for maintaining balance.
> Our city now has plenty of walking and bike only paved paths.
> It's fantastic getting around now as I don't have to use busy city streets and the views are terrific.  One path leads right beside a river.


Oooh!  We have a pond area and it is so wonderful to walk the walk path there.  There are ducks, and other people that go there.  I don't do that area until Spring and Summer.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

My motivation is basically myself. I will never be model thin, nor do I want to be. But I know the weight I feel the best at and can pretty easily attain. UsuallyI can stay within 5 pounds of that weight without having to give up things I want. This past year has been a bugger though, filled with cooking, baking, and no control. When it got to the point that I looked like the Michelin Man in my blue jeans, I said “ok!  Well THOSE fun and games are over!!!!”


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 21, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> My motivation is basically myself. I will never be model thin, nor do I want to be. But I know the weight I feel the best at and can pretty easily attain. UsuallyI can stay within 5 pounds of that weight without having to give up things I want. This past year has been a bugger though, filled with cooking, baking, and no control. When it got to the point that I looked like the Michelin Man in my blue jeans, I said “ok!  Well THOSE fun and games are over!!!!”


I am at the age where it is to my benefit to eat healthy.  I don't like that idea, but, on weight watchers, I like because I can eat anything within the points allotted to me and still lose weight.  I walk 10,000 steps and it is an effort. I get up and walk for 15 minutes every hour, and that usually gets it done.  I am creative with my food. I try to eat the right fruits and vegies in different ways but still delicious.  I do like salads, and roasted vegies and love the fluff recipes with sugar free jello and light whipped topping.  Just one ounce with a container of topping and it is good!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 21, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am at the age where it is to my benefit to eat healthy.  I don't like that idea, but, on weight watchers, I like because I can eat anything within the points allotted to me and still lose weight.  I walk 10,000 steps and it is an effort. I get up and walk for 15 minutes every hour, and that usually gets it done.  I am creative with my food. I try to eat the right fruits and vegies in different ways but still delicious.  I do like salads, and roasted vegies and love the fluff recipes with sugar free jello and light whipped topping.  Just one ounce with a container of topping and it is good!


Yes, and portion control is everything and that is something else I need to get back in control of. I wish I could work myself back yp to 10,000 steps a day.  5000 is about my maximin (and that is broken up into two walks a day). But more than that and my legs turn to cement and heart starts racing. Trying to take a few more each...will get there eventally


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 21, 2021)

I am motivated to exercise in select ways, conventional exercise methods bore me. On that note, since my surgery last August I am witnessing a slight return of strength. When my wife and I shop for groceries I have reluctantly turned over the shopping to my wife because I cannot do it anymore, I ride the store scooter. 

Rather than freaking out over what I can't do compared to what I could do before is a waste of time and energy. What is relevant today is all that matters.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 21, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Yes, and portion control is everything and that is something else I need to get back in control of. I wish I could work myself back yp to 10,000 steps a day.  5000 is about my maximin (and that is broken up into two walks a day). But more than that and my legs turn to cement and heart starts racing. Trying to take a few more each...will get there eventally


Well, I am working on walking that many steps a day.  When I worked, I walked over 350,000 sq ft a day!  Towards the 34th year at work, it became very difficult.  So when I retired, I decided to volunteer at the local BSA hospital.  I thought that would keep me walking a lot.  Wrong, all they want you to do as a volunteer is make coffee and sit all 3 hours.  Well, I don't volunteer because of the COVID so I walk within my home and outside when possible.  I meet people, see a few stray dogs, and see other things.  I've gotten to where I love walking outside.  Eating is another thing.  I used to and still do, watch Foodnetwork a lot.  That helps me put together the foods I am allowed to eat in a way that is delicious.  Yes portions control is my downfall, however, I have accomplished that too.  Sometimes, I eat anyway and I pay for it at the scales.  (My motivator!)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I am motivated to exercise in select ways, conventional exercise methods bore me. On that note, since my surgery last August I am witnessing a slight return of strength. When my wife and I shop for groceries I have reluctantly turned over the shopping to my wife because I cannot do it anymore, I ride the store scooter.
> 
> Rather than freaking out over what I can't do compared to what I could do before is a waste of time and energy. What is relevant today is all that matters.


Yes! The more you rush it the more you'll stress over it, and stress spends energy, absolutely not conducive to complete healing and getting your strength back.


----------

